# How far will your machine throw snow?



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

The different types of snow can make a difference but are you happy with your throwing distance?
How far will it go?

Don't for get to list the, year, size, make and model.

This thread everyone here can chime in.

Thanks!

.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

1971 Ariens "724", with original 7hp engine.
Machine is essentially as-built, no modifications.

Cold powdery snow (air temp of 20 or below) - throws 15 to 20 feet..im very happy with its throwing abilities 90% of the time.

"average" snow..20 to 30 degrees air temp - 10 to 15 feet, still quite acceptable.

Wet heavy snow/slush - air temp of 30 to 35 - zero to 2 feet. 

Many machines simpy clog up and bog down in slush and cant throw it..I have a clarence impeller kit, but havent installed it..
everyone who has installed one says it improves the throwing abaility a great deal, especially with the slushy snow.

Depth of snow makes no difference for my machine..its just as happy in 18" as in 3"..
its really the consistancy of the snow that makes the major difference when it comes to throwing distance..Im confidant the clarence kit will fix things up..

Scot


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

Although I have a much newer machine than sscotsman , my performance is quite similar.

1976 MTD/Dayton 826 two stage with original 8 hp Tecumseh.
It appears to have a 16" auger, 14" impeller, and 6" discharge chute.

The following applies with 4 to 6 inches plus of snow. Lesser amounts don't seem to give the machine enough snow to produce any velocity. Probably half those numbers with 2" of snow.

Cold powdery snow (air temp of 20 or below) Throws 20 to 30 feet plus.
Under the right snow conditions, I can put the snow on the sidewalk of my neighbor across the street.

Average snow (20 to 30 degrees air temp) - 15 to 20 feet.

Wet heavy snow/slush (air temp of 30 to 35) - 2 to 10 feet.

I have never had a plugged chute in over 30 years of use.

Several things I have learned:

Run the motor at full throttle once it is warmed up to operating temperature. 

Regulate your speed by what gear you are in.

Don't go too slow. My old machine has 5 forward, 2 reverse speeds and I usually run in second, but quite often in third. 

It seems that the machine works better when the auger and impeller are pretty well loaded. I go as fast as I can without the motor laboring. If it sounds overworked, I drop down a gear.

Fourth and fifth are just used to move the machine from one location to another.

EOD and really deep drifts (3'+) sometimes require first gear and I still sometimes need to disengage the drive wheels and let the machine do its job.


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 1995 K-Pro (K-Mart brand made by MTD) 8hp Tecumseh engine 24" cut. Depends on how I have my chute adjusted. It throws the furthest with the top of the chute adjusted at about 3/4 of full straight up. It will throw 20-30 ft depending on type of snow. Chute only clogs up with heavy wet snow doing the snow plow bank.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have a old MTD 5hp 22" cut 2 stage. Maybee... 15-20 years old. Does fine in the light stuff, and the "normal" snow it will blow as far as I need... 15 feet+ the wet stuff it has issues with. sometimes it will only go a few feet.... Im thinking of fabbing up a clearance kit also.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 36 inch 13 HP Ariens. I did a first test yesterday (See Ariens section) but have little experience in general with the machine. It seemed to toss the heavy wet stuff (not slush) 25 feet or so.


----------



## 240 LTS (Dec 9, 2010)

36", that's a pretty big machine. What model is it?

Thanks.


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

240 LTS said:


> 36", that's a pretty big machine. What model is it?
> 
> Thanks.


It is an ST1336LT. I just got this over the summer and don’t know what year it is. The ID tag is missing from the side of the blower housing, so I plan to post some photos and list the engine number in the hope someone will be able to tell me the year. Will try and do that later today.


----------



## Wayne G (Dec 24, 2010)

I have a 5 year old Ariens 32" 17hp. It will on average throw about 20'. Wet, heavy snow if I go slow enough, it pukes it about 5'.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

i have a 2 year old john deere 1130se 342cc 15.50ft.lbs.briggs snow series max engine.... my yard and the many yards i snowblow are typical city sized lots so the distanced it throws is more than enough to keep the blown snow inside the lot size and not spread it on the neighbors yards(which it will easily do).concerning the eod which usually contains road salt i really dont want to blow that stuff in the yard so i blow it in the parkway which is only a few feet wide. it is very tricky to keep all the eod and the curbs in the confines of the parkway.i still consider an impeller kit for the slush, but it might be more of a problem?,maybe not?


----------



## butchf (Dec 15, 2010)

The first time I ran my "big dog" I had trouble keeping the snow from going on my neighbors drive. My lot is about 80 ft wide at the front and pie shaped. The back of the lot is about 170 ft wide. Having run a lot of different machines while testing customer equipment, I have yet to find one that throws the stuff as far as this thing. I must have got lucky cause honestly I had no idea what I was buying. The EOD stuff is never a problem except I have to watch the chute level so I don't bury my neighbors across the street.
Usually I blow my drive, 2 houses across the street, 2 houses next door, and all the side walks. It only takes about 30 minutes if I aim the chute right. Otherwise I end up blowing the same snow cause it went too far....
Needless to say, I really am tickled pink with this machine.


----------



## 2cycled fruitcake (Oct 5, 2010)

if i had to estimate, the lil guy throws powdery stuff10-12ft, wetter stuff i guess depends on the amount...
if its really "wet cement" 6-8ft if i go really slow, i have been doing the turtle wax trick in the chute&impeller,
seems to help keep it clear.


----------



## BOSMECH (Dec 16, 2010)

My Bolens does 15 to 20 feet and slush about 5 feet.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a 1985 Snapper 5241 which i re-powered with a harbor freight 6.5hp engine. This machine has a 14" auger and large 4 blade impeller. the impeller clearances are tight at just under 1/8" and it throws medium weight snow just over 40 feet with the deflector at about 3/4 the way up.


----------



## Tom400CFI (Jan 17, 2011)

Honda HS928; up to 40'. Granted, this is UTAH powder. But it trained last night, the snow was slop, and I was still throwing it 20' or more. Thing is awesome, IMO.


----------

